# I'm Over Vivaldi



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Just don't feel the magic in his music anymore. Outside of the Four Seasons, I just don't get much enjoyment from his music. I prefer more complex music nowadays like Beethoven, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, and etc. I do still listen to Baroque though. Telemann and Corelli are still favorites for me. Just Vivalid in particular doesn't branch out enough for my liking. I guess I can say Late Romanticism/Early Modernism (with Impressionism) is my favorite period now.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am familiar with the sensation. I too was 'over Vivaldi' once. It took HIP to bring me back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

I hear ya. I went through a Vivaldi period a few years ago but now I just come back to him occasionally for light background noise. If I want to really listen to Baroque I usually get more serious - the Brandenburges or Handel's Op.6


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am familiar with the sensation. I too was 'over Vivaldi' once. It took HIP to bring me back.


I prefer HIP to.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I listen to HIP Baroque in my collection the vast majority of the time. I don't think I have anymore than a few CDs of Vivaldi that are not HIP. World a difference.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Just don't feel the magic in his music anymore. Outside of the Four Seasons, I just don't get much enjoyment from his music. I prefer more complex music nowadays like Beethoven, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, and etc. I do still listen to Baroque though. Telemann and Corelli are still favorites for me. Just Vivalid in particular doesn't branch out enough for my liking. I guess I can say Late Romanticism/Early Modernism (with Impressionism) is my favorite period now.


Oh, you'll likely feel different over a nice brunch some Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree that historically informed performance makes Vivaldi more interesting. After The Four Seasons, the first Vivaldi I acquired was Pinnock and the English Concert. I went crazy over it for a while, but in the long run there was not enough meat to it. That adage about him writing the same concerto 600 times is not that far off. I think that all a collection needs is 4 or 5 good Vivaldi CDs and then move on. I failed to realize that until I had many many more than that.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi just needs more serious works like the Four Seasons. I've heard both L'Estro Armonico and La Stravaganza with HIP. Very clean sound but the notes just don't do enough for me. Or at least not in the long run. They aren't the same but just aren't different enough. I like surprises.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There's a whole 'nother side to Vivaldi...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm still over him too...............


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I have collected bunch of Vivaldi's endless violin concerto. I regret to say most of his violin concerto didn't really have moment as memorable as in Four Season. Mean also, outside the regular Vivaldi's greatest hit collection, there isn't much material can be added to the list. Still his 'greatest hits' collection are awesome to enjoy and larger number than say... Telemann or Corelli. Although in Telemann's , I found his average output is more memorable than Vivaldi.

Tartini would be good next listening.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

But, the Gloria?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Then try Vivaldi.... recomposed...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I once came to the conclusion that Vivaldi was a bit ahead of his time, much closer to the galant and early classical than his contemporaries. I had trouble forgiving him for rejecting the deeper counterpoint of Bach, Handel or Corelli that way, but I only need to listen to the fantastic mandolin concertos to enjoy him again. I actually find the four seasons a bit boring, probably due to overexposure.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I mainly like him for his oboe concerti...lovely works. And when I'm not in the mood to seriously listen to something bit still want classical, Vivaldi is the way to go. Actually, that's how I deal with most of the baroque I listen to. Not that I love it any less than music of other periods, it just doesn't take as much focus to enjoy, at least not for me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Whaaaaaat?!?!?! Neoshreddder over _Vivaldi???????_ Is this not delicious????


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Whaaaaaat?!?!?! Neoshreddder over _Vivaldi???????_ Is this not delicious????


Like a Pizza.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I dare to say *no* to this:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't say I'm over Vivaldi - I actually still enjoy his music - but a few years ago I had a Vivaldi obsession, gobbling up everything I could find of his. Then suddenly I stopped. I guess that kind of thing didn't just happen to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Then try Vivaldi.... recomposed...


What in the world?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

So whose music is the next obsession, where you methodically listen to all of composer "X's" works in chronological order?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> So whose music is the next obsession, where you methodically listen to all of composer "X's" works in chronological order?


Hovhaness would kill some time...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe it's Tchaikovsky. I'm not that obsessive though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Maybe it's Tchaikovsky. I'm not that obsessive though.


Maybe...maybe it is *Sibelius!*


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Maybe...maybe it is *Sibelius!*


He's pretty good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> He's pretty good.


He's not just _pretty_ good! Vivaldi is _pretty_ good. Tchaikovsky is _pretty_ good (marginally better I reckon), but *Sibelius* is the GREATEST COMPOSER WHO HAS EVER LIVED!!!!!!!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> He's not just _pretty_ good! Vivaldi is _pretty_ good. Tchaikovsky is _pretty_ good (marginally better I reckon), but *Sibelius* is the GREATEST COMPOSER WHO HAS EVER LIVED!!!!!!!


I strive to be as obsessive of a Composer as you are. I'm just a fairweather fan. lol And Tchaikovsky is more than marginally better than Vivaldi. Tchaikovsky has so much more variety given his mass of works. Right up there with Sibelius if I am so bold to say so.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> He's not just _pretty_ good! Vivaldi is _pretty_ good. Tchaikovsky is _pretty_ good (marginally better I reckon), but *Sibelius* is the GREATEST COMPOSER WHO HAS EVER LIVED!!!!!!!


What happened to Mendelssohn?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> What happened to Mendelssohn?


He looks like a girl


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Just don't feel the magic in his music anymore. Outside of the Four Seasons, I just don't get much enjoyment from his music. I prefer more complex music nowadays like Beethoven, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, and etc. I do still listen to Baroque though. Telemann and Corelli are still favorites for me. Just Vivalid in particular doesn't branch out enough for my liking. I guess I can say Late Romanticism/Early Modernism (with Impressionism) is my favorite period now.


Have you listened to his operas? Or are you a non-opera Baroque fan?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Have you listened to his operas? Or are you a non-opera Baroque fan?


I like Monteverdi's Opera (L'Orfeo). Haven't heard Vivaldi's Operas. Which do you recommend?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

This one will knock your socks off:









Dare I call it a Herculean effort?


----------



## Jakeoclubs (Aug 2, 2020)

neoshredder said:


> Just don't feel the magic in his music anymore. Outside of the Four Seasons, I just don't get much enjoyment from his music. I prefer more complex music nowadays like Beethoven, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, and etc. I do still listen to Baroque though. Telemann and Corelli are still favorites for me. Just Vivalid in particular doesn't branch out enough for my liking. I guess I can say Late Romanticism/Early Modernism (with Impressionism) is my favorite period now.


I can see that, fortunately (or unfortunately as the case may be) for me, I still enjoy certain Vivaldi pieces. I did recently get on a "kick" investigating different Four Season presentations and yes there is quite the variety. My favorite piece from him is RV 522, #8 from L'estro Armonico, Op.3.

But as I said, I am fine with simplistic music, I love the blues, and can listen to Bob Dylan over and over. I can appreciate the more complex things so its good to be reminded to branch out. The one thing I don't like is being complex just to be complex.


----------

